

Clozure CL (formerly OpenMCL) - JabavuAdams
http://www.clozure.com/clozurecl.html

======
samuel
I'm in my nth effort to learn (Common) Lisp, and this is the implementation
I've chosen, mostly because its portability (read it as I could run it in
Windows, despite not being my preferred environment).

The only thing that may worry me a little at the improbable case of using it
for production code is: strings are encoded in UTF-32!! That's 4 times more
memory than necessary for my usual use cases...

~~~
dragonquest
From my limited experience, Clisp also is a fine option for running on Windows
in case you are looking for an alternative.

------
mark_l_watson
I just installed Clozure on a new Windows laptop (yes, I know, but it has 4
cores, and was inexpensive). On OS X and Linux I was used to running SBCL (or
Franz).

------
zephjc
So which came first: Clozure, or Clojure?

~~~
ramchip
A more interesting question than I expected!

Clozure's more or less official announcement was on October 19th, 2007. (
<http://article.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.mcl.general/2593> )

Clojure was released on October 17th, 2007. (
<http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/msg/16fec21eb1fff8aa> )

Of course Clozure is much older if you look at the code and not just the name.

~~~
whyenot
Clozure Asssociates was founded in 2000.

